# Nature vision Showdown



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

Has anyone used one of the Showdowns or VPG's? Do they compare at all to a vex or marcum?


----------



## kato2fargo (Jul 27, 2007)

They do and they dont compare. They are pretty easy to get use to via the vertical style of them. However getting use to a circular style one doesn;t take but a couple times out. Personally i have only tested the showdown once for short period of time (about an hour). I do like the fact that you can zoom in anywhere on the water table. The only problem is you lose the rest of the table when you zoom in(not sure if there is a way to change this but i couldnt figure it out). The grayscale they use is OK, color (Marcum/Vexilar) is WAY easy, and WAY better IMO, to define bait/fish etc. Another nice advantage to the vexilar is that they fit right into a 5 gallon pale. which doubles as a protector and storage ( I would recomend storing heavy things in the bucket, obviously)

The only negative concern about the showtime is their durability. They havent been out for a long enough time to really be tested from all aspects.

Vexilar has been around for like 40 some years making flashers... Marcum has only been around about like 10 or 15.

I have never dealt with marcum but i do know that vexilar and Nature vision both have very good customer service if you were to ever run into a problem with whatever unit you choose.

Any of the three flashers is going to be superb in catching fish. It's all about which one you spend the time to master, and how much money you are willing to spend. Personally Vexialrs are the way to go. GOOD LUCK!


----------

